# General All Mountain Freestyle Suggestion...



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

What about the Signal Yup


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> What about the Signal Yup


Are you ridethecliche’s burner?

Just kidding of course. You might be on to something here. I absolutely love my Omni, and from what I can find about it the Yup might actually fit that casual vibe. For some reason I thought it was a bit more of a powder/big carve board.

Guess it can do all of that while still being mellow on the mountain. Or at least that’s what I’m reading.

Good call! I’ll add it to the list.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Salomon Assassin
Endeavor Pioneer/Ranger/BOD
Yes Standard/Greats
Jones Mountain Twin
Gnu Riders Choice
Lib Tech TRS
Never Summer Proto Type Two


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I'll add the Salomon First Call or SickStick basically the same board but the First Call is softer.

They're usually on nice sales by the end of season.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Salomon Assassin
> Endeavor Pioneer/Ranger/BOD
> Yes Standard/Greats
> Jones Mountain Twin
> ...


Thanks for the list!

The Jones Mountain Twin is intriguing for sure. It’s too bad that the Ultra is a more aggressive board (and that backcountry is the one selling it) because they have my size up for $330. If I needed that type of board and backcountry wasn’t so crummy that’d be a must purchase.

The Assassin has been on my radar, I just didn’t know how mellow (vs aggressive) of a board it was. Haven’t been on one.

And yea the Ranger so far seems like a good mix of what I’m looking for, good visuals, and a great price point currently.

Think the Prototype 2 and Rider’s Choice may be a bit out of my budget at this point, as I believe they’re both upwards of $400 on sale.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> I'll add the Salomon First Call or SickStick basically the same board but the First Call is softer.
> 
> They're usually on nice sales by the end of season.


Ugh.

My biggest snowboarding regret was taking “one last run” that robbed me of a few weeks this season, and trading away my 162 Sick Stick. Wish I had never gotten rid of that board.

Even though $350 is more than I want to spend right now ($300 and under would be amazing), I’m really pushing around the idea of just sucking it up and buying a 157 Sickstick. It’s definitely tempting. And yea, the First Call is also on the shortlist for being the more Lowkey budget version. And for this use going with less tech isn’t necessarily a bad thing.

Right now the short list sits at:

Sick Stick/First Call
Endeavor Ranger
Jones Mountain Twin
Burton Kilroy Directional
Assassin.

I’m actually pretty surprised that most every board I’ve been heavily looking at has already been mentioned, three comments in lol. Although there are a few others like the Huck Knife and K2 Bottle Rocket, but neither of those are above on the level of the list above.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> I'll add the Salomon First Call or SickStick basically the same board but the First Call is softer.
> 
> They're usually on nice sales by the end of season.


Dope thing about the Sick Stick is that I know my local shop has it in stock in the size I want. They’ll give me the Backcountry price match and I can support local instead.

Know they have a First Call in stock too, just don’t remember what size.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevrog21 said:


> Dope thing about the Sick Stick is that I know my local shop has it in stock in the size I want. They’ll give me the Backcountry price match and I can support local instead.
> 
> Know they have a First Call in stock too, just don’t remember what size.


I have never been on the Sick Stick, but I own the First Call 151 and 162. The 151 hasn't been on snow yet.

The First Call 162 has been the board I grab when I don't know what I'm expecting on the mountain or when I want a relaxing ride. It was also the first board I bought. My second season I bought the Korua Pencil because I felt that the First Call wouldn't really plane right in the powder for my weight.

I've been tempted to get a First Call 157 as well. It looks like the First Call will be discontinued next year. I think the sidecut on the First Call/Sick Stick is really fun. A great all around board.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Kevrog21 said:


> Dope thing about the Sick Stick is that I know my local shop has it in stock in the size I want. They’ll give me the Backcountry price match and I can support local instead.
> 
> Know they have a First Call in stock too, just don’t remember what size.


Hm. And you liked the First Call quite a bit I’m assuming, if you got two of them haha.

I just watched a video on the 151 size of the Salomon Sick Stick. We’ll just assume it holds true for the First Call too.

Gotta say, I always swore I’d get a Sick Stick again at some point and the idea of it crunches down into a short fat is intriguing.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevrog21 said:


> Hm. And you liked the First Call quite a bit I’m assuming, if you got two of them haha.
> 
> I just watched a video on the 151 size of the Salomon Sick Stick. We’ll just assume it holds true for the First Call too.
> 
> Gotta say, I always swore I’d get a Sick Stick again at some point and the idea of it crunches down into a short fat is intriguing.


I got the First Call 151 to have a play around board that I could have fun riding with my kids. Maybe I should have bought the Sick Stick 151, but I wanted something soft and easy going so I went with the First Call. I also happen to like the 80's inspired graphics... and it's cheaper. 

The Sick Stick 157 looks like a good all around board though.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I hate to throw in another option , but I Think a Bataleon Goliath or Evil Twin fits your needs absolutely perfect . The 3bt gives an absolutely catch free ride that’s fun, versatile, and as fast or slow as you want. I snowboard with my 8 year old who can shred but Sometimes I’m slowing down, twisting back uphill to see where he’s at etc. On my non Bataleon boards I’ve taken some hard falls because of this. That aside flat out they are just great decks. I almost ride Bataleon only now and just don’t like riding non 3bt boards. Great All Mountain freestyle boards. Only difference is the Goliath is a tad stiffer and is only 99% twin. I think it has an extra 2 centimeter nose and a slightly directional flex. I’ve never ridden to the Goliath but would reccomend the Evil Twin in this scenario, also at $299 new right now on their site(or Evo with price match if they don’t have your size) you can’t go wrong.

Edit: with Evo price match +5%you could get the Boss for $40 more. I have one on the way. It’s an incredible board for that price. Basically an evil twin with a faster base, some more carbon, and some extras.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I hate to throw in another option , but I Think a Bataleon Goliath or Evil Twin fits your needs absolutely perfect . The 3bt gives an absolutely catch free ride that’s fun, versatile, and as fast or slow as you want. I snowboard with my 8 year old who can shred but Sometimes I’m slowing down, twisting back uphill to see where he’s at etc. On my non Bataleon boards I’ve taken some hard falls because of this. That aside flat out they are just great decks. I almost ride Bataleon only now and just don’t like riding non 3bt boards. Great All Mountain freestyle boards. Only difference is the Goliath is a tad stiffer and is only 99% twin. I think it has an extra 2 centimeter nose and a slightly directional flex. I’ve never ridden to the Goliath but would reccomend the Evil Twin in this scenario, also at $299 new right now on their site(or Evo with price match if they don’t have your size) you can’t go wrong.
> 
> Edit: with Evo price match +5%you could get the Boss for $40 more. I have one on the way. It’s an incredible board for that price. Basically an evil twin with a faster base, some more carbon, and some extras.


Hm.

You’ve definitely given me something to think about haha. I know that 3BT can have its drawbacks, but it seems helpful for casual putting around. I mean, I’d say at least 3/4 of my falls this last season were when I was with others and caught an edge not paying attention to my board.

The Boss is definitely an interesting option. Seems like a good quality with a decent amount of tech and is obviously a steal in the mid $300 range. It’s tough though, because I have a sweet spot for the Sick Stick and the two come in at about the same price. I’d have to pass up my chance to get a Sick Stick again for the Boss.

But that 3BT though lol.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

3bt does have pros and cons, but so does every board. There’s no perfect one. For me I’ll take 3bt which I feel the pros way outweigh the cons


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Kevrog21 said:


> Hm.
> 
> You’ve definitely given me something to think about haha. I know that 3BT can have its drawbacks, but it seems helpful for casual putting around. I mean, I’d say at least 3/4 of my falls this last season were when I was with others and caught an edge not paying attention to my board.
> 
> ...


 The only thing I’d be asking myself is which base do I like more , the red or the white?  I couldn’t decide so left it to chance


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> The only thing I’d be asking myself is which base do I like more , the red or the white?  I couldn’t decide so left it to chance


But the Sick Stiiiiick 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Kevrog21 said:


> But the Sick Stiiiiick 🤦🏻‍♂️


 I feel your pain. I now have an evil twin 159 and a Boss 157. I really want a 2021 Bataleon Carver. I’m on the East so don’t need aPOW board but really want a hard charger. I never buy a new model at full price but this board looks sick.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I feel your pain. I now have an evil twin 159 and a Boss 157. I really want a 2021 Bataleon Carver. I’m on the East so don’t need aPOW board but really want a hard charger. I never buy a new model at full price but this board looks sick.


Could you imagine if you had an annual 5k snowboarding budget for gear? 😂

Would be so nice lol.

I’ve now put the Yes NSB into the running. What am I doing to myself. By the time I make a decision everything will be sold out anyways lol.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Maybe look at niche now with the sale.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Yes the greats 2019 or 2020 model.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Myoko said:


> Yes the greats 2019 or 2020 model.


I actually told myself that I’m 100% going to pick up the 2021 model this time next year if I’m in a decent position to do so. Or any time that I can get a decent sale on it (maybe Black Friday?).

Have had my eye on the board for quite awhile but never got around to adding it. And then I saw the 2021 design and it’s frigging sick.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Maybe look at niche now with the sale.


Sale? Where at? Just checked their website and didn’t see anything.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kevrog21 said:


> Sale? Where at? Just checked their website and didn’t see anything.











50% all 2020 Niche Boards with code earthday2020 at...


Just an FYI. Niche website




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

zc1 said:


> 50% all 2020 Niche Boards with code earthday2020 at...
> 
> 
> Just an FYI. Niche website
> ...


Ah I see.

Poor timing for me, I just got my Sick Stick in the mail today and have new boots on the way too lol.

That’s a Sashimi, Sick Stick, and Adidas Tactical ADVs since the season ended. Basically since I bought the boots, sneaking in another board is off of the table. They were much needed though.

Fiancé would kill me if I bought anything else at this point. A few of those Niche boards definitely look/seem sick though. Never personally been on one.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Kevrog21 said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> Poor timing for me, I just got my Sick Stick in the mail today and have new boots on the way too lol.
> 
> ...


Buy it and hide it!

🙃


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Pics of the new board please!


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Buy it and hide it!
> 
> 🙃


You see I would... but the Sashimi is already hiding haha 😂

She knows I’m selling boards. She just doesn’t know it’s because I’m also buying new ones lol.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Pics of the new board please!


Excuse the glare, still in the plastic. Thing is even better looking than I thought, I’d say the stock photos online don’t do it justice.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevrog21 said:


> Excuse the glare, still in the plastic. Thing is even better looking than I thought, I’d say the stock photos online don’t do it justice.


Cool that you got the 151. I’m guessing it’s going to quite different than your 162. The First Call is supposedly a much softer but I’m curious to compare the 162 to the 151.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Cool that you got the 151. I’m guessing it’s going to quite different than your 162. The First Call is supposedly a much softer but I’m curious to compare the 162 to the 151.


Thanks.

And yea, I’m kinda curious how it rides. But having a 162 All mountain deck for the days that I want to be more aggressive, and given that the Sick Stick rides pretty Twin-ish without actually being one, I figured squishing down to the 151 would be an interesting way to go. After all the deck is going to fill the “go up and take it easy on groomers” role in my quiver. Sashimi and my long Omni aren’t quite like that.

I’m super pumped lol.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Congrats on the new board, not sure if this Bataleon 40% has saved me money or cost me money...


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> Congrats on the new board, not sure if this Bataleon 40% has saved me money or cost me money...
> View attachment 153851


Lol I don’t know whether to say “yikes” or “right on”.

But I feel your pain. Bought two boards during all these sales and it was a hard fight to not buy a third. The Boss should be a sick board! Was in consideration as my third. Pretty happy though, should be super set up for next season board-wise.

This season I kinda just mass-collected boards (used) without any idea of building a cohesive quiver lol. Next season the quiver should fit together better. I’ve pegged an asymmetric freestyle all mountain as the last piece. Hopefully I’m in a position later on to snag that new Asymulator during a sale or something.

What else is in the quiver along with those Bataleon boards?!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

So my son was getting a new board for Christmas, but his Bday is May 23rd and he won’t be having a party. Also Baseball was canceled and the town says it will also cancel football so we will be at the local indoor a lot. Decided to just get the board for his Bday.
Also the wife was getting a new board for x-mas so pulled the trigger now.

My quiver is an Evil Twin 159. Im selling my DOA. I’m an east coast guy, don’t ride POW ever, and just like groomers and the Park with my son. I don’t need abunch of different style boards, so my quiver will look like a lot of the Same but for me it works. Mid season the goal is
Boards I own
159 Evil twin - daily driver
157 Boss- Same but more park focused days

Plan to buy
160 Bataleon Carver- absolutely bombing as fast and fun as possible

I’m thinking of the new Jones Mountain twin because it’s stiffer and want to try the Jones 3d base

edit: an asym is on my mind also. Honestly prob just wait untill Bataleon does another asym Evil Twin, I really love the ET/Boss


----------

